# RaceOn / Race07 / GTR EVO



## Iro540 (27. September 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe ein für mich „großes“ Problem und ich hoffe, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann.

Zu meinem Problem; ich besitze oben genannte Spiele in der DVD / CD Version und STCC I und II als Steam-Download. Wenn ich jetzt RaceOn / Race07 / GTR Evo im Online-Modus installiere und dann noch via Steam STCC II, dann startet kein Spiel. Es kommt nur immer die Grafikkonfiguration und danach nichts mehr. Sobald ich aber nur die drei Spiele (RaceOn / 07 / Evo) im Offline-Modus installiere, geht alles wunderbar. Sobald ich aber ein Spiel dann im Online-Modus installiere, geht wieder nichts (Grafikkonfigurations-Menü).

Ich habe ALLE Spiele im Original (STCC II via Steam gekauft, die anderen über Amazon).

Ich würde sogerne RaceOn / 07 / Evo Online spiele und mich mit richtigen Gegnern messen… 

Wenn‘s nicht geht, muss ich halt auf AC oder pCars warten, bis die raus sind, bzw. im Multiplayer spielen kann… 

Aber schon mal besten Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

DANKE

Da Iro


----------



## Erok (27. September 2012)

Hi 

Schau am besten mal auf Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server - Home vorbei. Dort kann Dir garantiert am besten weiter geholfen werden, und obendrein bekommst Du dort noch  reichlich kostenlose Cars, Tracks und Mods für die Race 07 Reihe 

Greetz Erok

P.S: Versuche mal, die Serial-Keys von Race 07, GTR Evo und Race On in Steam einzugeben.

Dazu musst Du folgendermassen vorgehen :

Steam starten im Online-Modus, dann im grossen Hauptfenster, wo man den Shop sieht, die Bibliothek, Community etc... oben in den Reitern auf Spiele klicken, und dann : Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren. Danach geht ein weiteres kleines Fenster auf, da klickst Du als erstes auf Weiter > dann auf ZUSTIMMEN, und anschliessend gibst Du den Produkt-Key erst von Race 07 ein, danach dann von Race On, und zum Schluss von GTR Evolution.

Das müsste normalerweise funktionieren, und somit sind die Spiele ebenfalls über Steam aktiviert.

Dann ist es am besten, Du deinstallierst erst mal  alle Race-Spiele  der Race 07 Serie,  löscht zusätzlich unter Eigene Dokumente noch den SimBin - Ordner und ladest die Spiele neu auf der Steam-Plattform herunter.

Das Problem dürfte bei Dir nämlich damit zusammen hängen, daß ein Teil im Steam-Ordner installiert wird, und der andere Teil installiert sich in einen eigenen Ordner ohne Steam-Anbindung.

In den letzten Wochen gabs da auch von Steam-Seite aus ein kleineres bis mittleres Chaos, da sie versuchten die Ordner-Struktur neu zu organisieren, dieses am Ende aber wieder rückgängig machten, da es nur noch zu Problemen  kam.

Alles weitere am besten dann wie empfohlen im Forum der Weissbierbude nachfragen oder nach lesen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Iro540 (27. September 2012)

Hallo Erok,

besten Dank hierfür. Muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Sag dann hier wieder bescheid ob funktioniert hat oder nicht.

Danke und bis dann

Da Iro


----------



## Andregee (30. September 2012)

eventuell mal die config als admin ausführen. findet man unter steam im race verzeichnis.


----------



## Iro540 (30. September 2012)

Gut, muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, den ersten hinweis auszuprobieren. Ich werde es auf jeden fall noch versuchen und dann gebe ich hier bescheid.

Danke


----------



## Iro540 (9. Oktober 2012)

Habs bis jetzt leider nicht geschafft, die Tippd anzuwenden. Sobald ichs schaffe, werde ichs mal mitteilen.
Ich hoffe aber auf pCars und auch darauf, dass da viele Leute mit Fahren werden.


----------



## Erok (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe mir das pCars mittlerweile zu gelegt. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, mir macht rFactor 2 und Race 07 bis jetzt noch bedeutend mehr Spass.

Grafisch ist zwar pCars nen ticken besser was das Auto selbst angeht, aber von der Strecke her, sieht für  mich rFactor 2 besser aus.

Bin mal gespannt, welches Spiel in Zukunft mehr Zulauf finden wird 

Greetz Erok


----------

